# New beginnings almost 40



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi I am 39 years old female. I had a hysterectomy in August put on rather alot of fat after during recovery and probably a little to do with the 1mg Estrogen my consultant has me on.

So presently i am 11st 12lbs. 5ft5 in height medium build. I am currently dieting off this fat now I've been given the ok to train harder.

I am on 1200 cals a day and probably doing 40 mins cardio at the Gym 4/5 days a week.

Ive not done much strength yet as still concentrating on weight loss but i would like to eventually begin Body Building. (Baby Steps).

I have joined here to do lots of reading and slowly ease into weights during my cardio sessions, safely and correctly.

I have spent too long been a frumpy mom, it never suited me to be frumpy as I had always been happy with a trim figure.

I think been older I would like to have more definition slightly more than just toned.

Hope i am welcome on here.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

I dont think this post has ever shown up has it  shame as i really need some help


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

It is definately here 

the ladies will be the best to help

@MissMartinez @Grace45 @Flubs @Kristina @Pinky

Sorry if I've forgotten anybody and I know I have because I can read/see your posts but it wont come to me right now!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome Banshee. Amy questions, there are plenty of friendly folk on here


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello and thanks for the replies . I didn'tthink my post had shown upnas i put it up last week. Im having some real pin in th butt problems shifting these pounds. I am seemingly stuck but i will make a new post about that.

Hope someone can help


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Why do my posts say hidden?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Banshee said:


> I dont think this post has ever shown up has it  shame as i really need some help


Fire away and welcome


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

superdrol said:


> It is definately here
> 
> the ladies will be the best to help
> 
> ...


 Why? The rules of weight loss are the same for everyone.

Eat less, move more, creating a calorie deficit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banshee said:


> Hello and thanks for the replies . I didn'tthink my post had shown upnas i put it up last week. Im having some real pin in th butt problems shifting these pounds. I am seemingly stuck but i will make a new post about that.
> 
> Hope someone can help


Pin in the butt problems? Try quads or delts


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> Why? The rules of weight loss are the same for everyone.
> 
> Eat less, move more, creating a calorie deficit.


 I am eating less and moving one hell of alot more. And no cheat days only 2 rest days from the gym. I am measuring properly. And weighing once a week when i am up first thing.

The only thing different i can think of is the estrogen i am taking


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Pin in the butt problems? Try quads or delts


 Am sorry for the typo. Using my phone and its not very key sensitive. My bad. It should have said pain in the butt.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Dark sim said:


> Why? The rules of weight loss are the same for everyone.
> 
> Eat less, move more, creating a calorie deficit.


 This applies to lazy f**kers who go to gym year in year out and make no progress.

She had hysterectomy and is on 16mg of estrogen. I think a more appropriate answer would be more welcoming from a Moderator.

Just saying.....


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Banshee said:


> I am eating less and moving one hell of alot more. And no cheat days only 2 rest days from the gym. I am measuring properly. And weighing once a week when i am up first thing.
> 
> The only thing different i can think of is the estrogen i am tsking


 Have you spoken to your consultant / GP about your med.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banshee said:


> Am sorry for the typo. Using my phone and its not very key sensitive. My bad. It should have said pain in the butt.


Lol I know I'm only playing


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

nitrogen said:


> Have you spoken to your consultant / GP about your med.


 I have an appointment in the new week so i will mention it. Only on 1mg estrogen but might be on put on testogel also due to wrecked labido following op. But i have to say my GPs are pretty useless. So not expecting they will help much they will just say eat less and move more. If i eat much less i will probably end up having heart failure. And i work and have children i can only manage an hour in the gym on week days when kids at school.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

My basic day goes like this :

Up at 6.45 take kids to school for 8.30

Back home take little daughter to nursery for 9.30

Go to gym:- roughly 40 mins cardio 20 min weights.

Go home have breckfast usually poached egg on wholemeal toast.

Collect daughter at 11.30 amuse her untill 12.00

Have lunch either healthy living soup or tin tomatoes plus 1 piece of bread.

Then work (illustrator) so sat for a while while i paint.

Collect older kids from school (10 mile drive) 15.20

Return home and get another couple of hours work in.

18.00 dinner usually eiher 1 turkey steak grilled with boiled mixed veg (1 cup) Or salmon steak grilled with veg or salad.

bath time for daughter and she is in bed by 20.00

Then i probably chill for a bit or draw. I sometimes will have yogurt and fresh fruit or porridge at this point if i feel hungry.

During this usual diet i have 2 small amounts of lurpack and probably 2 spoons of sugar

Bed about 11.30

When i am at th gym i either row, run, cross trainer, stair climb, cycle.

Free weights or weights machines.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Banshee said:


> I have an appointment in the new week so i will mention it. Only on 1mg estrogen but might be on put on testogel also due to wrecked labido following op. But i have to say my GPs are pretty useless. So not expecting they will help much they will just say eat less and move more. If i eat much less i will probably end up having heart failure. And i work and have children i can only manage an hour in the gym on week days when kids at school.


 Get more than one opinion from GP. If you suffer from stress or depression, the weight loss can be harder.Stay focused and it will come.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Banshee said:


> My basic day goes like this :
> 
> Up at 6.45 take kids to school for 8.30
> 
> ...


 Hey!!

Looking at your diet alone I would say increase it a little bit, you don't seem to be eating much. Replace the soup for some lean meats and veggies. Definatly increase your protein intake.

You may find by actually increasing your food you body will respond better. 1200 is really quite low. Especially with the activity you are doing xX


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

I dont feel stress and certainly not depressed. I have a busy life and an autistic son (he is 15) but honestly i wouldnt say i was stressed. I am really happy mostly. I have lovely husband and home. The only thing bugging me right now is that i look frumpy. And i hate it.

I don't feel myself been this size and I am by no means a massive fatty more burlesque type size but i don't like it i want a small athletic shape. My mother in law was a body builder 30 years ago so not overly muscular but very well toned. She was national champion i would love to look like she did. Even she is stumped by the plateau. I am been true and dedicated. Its horrible to not get even the smallest reward.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Loads of great information and help on here certainly helped me other last 5-6 years welcome to ukm


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Grace45 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Looking at your diet alone I would say increase it a little bit, you don't seem to be eating much. Replace the soup for some lean meats and veggies. Definatly increase your protein intake.
> 
> You may find by actually increasing your food you body will respond better. 1200 is really quite low. Especially with the activity you are doing xX


 Yea I agree because i do feel very hungry. Alot of people hve said increase a bit so will try that. I think i probably hit too hard on the diet because i am impatient

But doing so sounds like i slowed my metabolic rate down.

Thanks for all the advice. I have a few things to work with here i think and seeing the GP in the week to discuss hrt. (Sound old saying that but i am only 39)


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

superdrol said:


> It is definately here
> 
> the ladies will be the best to help
> 
> ...


 as it happens I was in a wee rush to go out and figured men weren't exactly experts in estrogen and its effects, the diet side of it she appeared to be sorting herself  and I wanted to let her know her post could be read in a quick manner


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Just to build on some of the great points already mentioned here around calorie restriction, I went and fished this one out of my mails from Neil Hill. The advice is true for anyone on calorie restrictive diets that are not working. Just substitute Paul for your name.

Hi Paul,

The standard approach to dropping body fat is to reduce calorie intake and increase calorie expenditure - you'll find globally that's what you will be told to do.

Whilst this is a relevant point it isn't as simple as that.

Sometimes it pays to INCREASE your calorie intake to get leaner Paul!

Whether you think or not this is bulls*** I'm telling you SOMEtimes this IS the case, I've seen it over and over again in nearly 3 decades of coaching at all levels, with a huge variety of body types, ages, genders and circumstances.

Sometimes, you need to UP your calories to get your body fat down!!

However this does have to be done in the right context, under the right circumstances.

The context is usually someone who's been too harsh on their body with low calorie diets, for too long and compounded this with too much exercise.

Ultimately what this can do is create an environment where your body becomes resistant to dropping body fat.

Hormonally it's more difficult and the only option in many cases is to increase your calorie intake, and even sometimes reduce your cardio on times to kick-start that metabolic response again.

I want to ensure that you understand when I say "eat more for fat loss" I'm saying this in a specific context!

I also find people generally under eat when trying to drop weight, and then find themselves hitting a wall as described above.

One way to help combat this is to use well planned refeeds sporadically to keep your metabolism turning over, creating an environment where hormonally you are turning calories over efficiently.

If you are training HARD, using Y3T the reality is you will need enough calories to function and fuel progress otherwise your body will just stagnate!

Neil Hill


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Yep thanks i definately think i was under eating. I find the diet bit easy so can manage on very little so think this is what i have done and some what shocked myself a bit i m going to eat a better mid day meal as many of you have reccomended. Probably drop a little cardio maybe just a 20 min run and then do weights for the rest. I love free weights and my husband will love helping me with that. Plus when i do start losing the weights will have begun to creat some shape whih is ultimately what i want.

I look soft and doughy at the moment with (mutters under breath) some rolls on my tummy ... omg.

If i were brave enough i would put up a photo but will save that for my before and after.

Not massively bad but i hate it.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> This applies to lazy f**kers who go to gym year in year out and make no progress.
> 
> She had hysterectomy and is on 16mg of estrogen. I think a more appropriate answer would be more welcoming from a Moderator.
> 
> Just saying.....


 I've not quoted newbie. Please do not tell me what I should and shouldn't be posting.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pabloslabs said:


> Just to build on some of the great points already mentioned here around calorie restriction, I went and fished this one out of my mails from Neil Hill. The advice is true for anyone on calorie restrictive diets that are not working. Just substitute Paul for your name.
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> ...


 Without guidance on the above I would not recommend the above. Eating more will generally lead to weight gain, not loss. Refeeds are important but they need to be done right and at the right times. I find it strange Neil hill did not mention leptin in his response to you.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Banshee said:


> Yea I agree because i do feel very hungry. Alot of people hve said increase a bit so will try that. I think i probably hit too hard on the diet because i am impatient
> 
> But doing so sounds like i slowed my metabolic rate down.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice. I have a few things to work with here i think and seeing the GP in the week to discuss hrt. (Sound old saying that but i am only 39)


 How long has your weight loss stalled for?

How long have you been at 1200 cals?

Your metabolism does adapt when reducing calories but eating more constantly will not speed it up. I would recommend a refeed day as an option. It will increase leptin levels, which regulate fat loss.

Your situation does sound very much hormonal and the added estrogen will be adding to your problems, creating the soft doughy look you refer to, which will be excess water. Try a natural diuretic called expel, or something with dandelion root in. Hrt would help this situation.


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Without guidance on the above I would not recommend the above. Eating more will generally lead to weight gain, not loss. Refeeds are important but they need to be done right and at the right times. I find it strange Neil hill did not mention leptin in his response to you.


 Yeah you're right, he doesn't go into leptin and the his advice doesn't take into account the added estrogen in @Banshee's case which will lead to water retention and fat storage.

Having said that, I think the advice is sound and generally geared toward the adage of increasing metabolic output through heavy weight training and increased calories to accommodate this training as opposed to extreme calorie restriction and cardio.

Which is what @Bansheeis looking at doing on the training side - strength training - 1,200 cals won't cut it here and she'll need to gradually increase the cals and decrease the cardio, in my humblest of opinions, to see the results. I'm no PT and I may be a newbie to the forum, but I'm no stranger to this game either.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Dark sim said:


> I've not quoted newbie. Please do not tell me what I should and shouldn't be posting.


 Yes dad


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> Yes dad


 Did he just call you a newbie?

Give him a cuddle he seems angry......


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

He did not call me a newnie. He said he had not quoted newbie. He spoke in general. But not welcoming and a bit hypocritical.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> He did not call me a *newnie*. He said he had not quoted newbie. He spoke in general. But not welcoming and a bit hypocritical.


 Isn't a newnie another word for a fairy?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Did you mean *Isn't ?* :thumb:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> Did you mean *Isn't ?* :thumb:


 That's what I put


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Plate said:


> That's what I put


 Potaoe Potato


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

I have until August to get 3 stone off if i can sort the plateau out am i been realistic?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Banshee said:


> I have until August to get 3 stone off if i can sort the plateau out am i been realistic?


You can do it girl


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

I think i have to work my back side off like literally! So hope i can start losing weight. Maybe the doctor will give me something to help.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Hard work and dedication that's all you need


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> He did not call me a newnie. He said he had not quoted newbie. He spoke in general. But not welcoming and a bit hypocritical.


 Sounds you are the one banging in some estrogen, give it a rest.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Banshee said:


> I think i have to work my back side off like literally! So hope i can start losing weight. Maybe the doctor will give me something to help.


 [B][U]Best diet for stripping fat.[/U][/B]
*protein sources;*

 Egg whites (6 yolks max)
Chicken breast
lean Turkey
Cod
Haddock
Salmon
Tuna
*protein sources are kept to once a day;*
Lean steak
Lean ground beef
Lean roast beef
*vegetable source;*
Asparagus
Broccoli

Cabbage
Cucumber
Onion
Spinach
lettuce
Tomatoes
Green Peppers

Diet drinks are allowed, they have zero calories anyway.

Keep your veg. to one serving per meal.

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks Banzi.

I did just 20 mins Cardio today followed by Smith Machine and Tricep push downs. So far onmy had 1 poached egg on toast  with yolk oops.

I have got to get this fat off. I look flippin horrible.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Banshee said:


> Thanks Banzi.
> 
> I did just 20 mins Cardio today followed by Smith Machine and Tricep push downs. So far onmy had 1 poached egg on toast  with yolk oops.
> 
> I have got to get this fat off. I look flippin horrible.


 I dont think thats enough food after the gym and there is nothing wrong with eating the yolk, why waste half the egg?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Banshee said:


> Thanks Banzi.
> 
> I did just 20 mins Cardio today followed by Smith Machine and Tricep push downs. So far onmy had 1 poached egg on toast  with yolk oops.
> 
> I have got to get this fat off. I look flippin horrible.


 the diet I sent is hard work, but works faster than anything else I have tried.

If you decide to follow it let me know and I will give you some more info.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> the diet I sent is hard work, but works faster than anything else I have tried.
> 
> If you decide to follow it let me know and I will give you some more info.


 Why completely elimate carbs, do you not know their benefits?

If it's fat loss (not total weight loss)she is after, she could achieve the same results with a more varied and enjoyable diet provided her calories are the same..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Why completely elimate carbs, do you not know their benefits?
> 
> If it's fat loss (not total weight loss)she is after, she could achieve the same results with a more varied and enjoyable diet provided her calories are the same..


 read the thread, shes struggling at the moment.

Anyway, butt out newbie, you dont know your arse from your elbow yet.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> read the thread, shes struggling at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, butt out newbie, you dont know your arse from your elbow yet.


 He cant see his butt

His rear delts are blocking the view


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> read the thread, shes struggling at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, butt out newbie, you dont know your arse from your elbow yet.


 I'm pretty sure I know more about nutrition than you.

All you do is post arbitrary self regulating diets assuming everyone is an idiot.

There are much more methodical and more enjoyable (which is important as diet adherence is the no1 rule) ways to lose fat at the fastest rate possible, whilst still enjoying life, food and maintaining gym performance.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> He cant see his butt
> 
> His rear delts are blocking the view


 I remember when i used to use the same joke about 50 times


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I'm pretty sure I know more about nutrition than you.
> 
> All you do is post arbitrary self regulating diets assuming everyone is an idiot.
> 
> There are much more methodical and more enjoyable (which is important as diet adherence is the no1 rule) ways to lose fat at the fastest rate possible, whilst still enjoying life, food and maintaining gym performance.


 look, Im giving her a diet that is guaranteed to work, you would throw together some idiotic overly complicated bollocks trying to look clever, I have seen it a million times, Tommy bananas could tie you in knots about nutrition and we all know how he looks.

Let me know when you have walked the walk.

Until then leave the advice to people who have been there and done it.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

banzi said:


> read the thread, shes struggling at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, butt out newbie, you dont know your arse from your elbow yet.


 Owned :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Owned :lol:


 it gets on my tits these "app" experts chiming in with nuggets of shite all the while not having a clue how to get in shape themselves.

@Drogon would knock up a diet that would likely image "weightwatchers", lots of complicated s**t , the girl is a busy mum, shes not got time to be pissing about counting this and that.

Sure you can lose weight by reducing cals, but why make life difficult for yourself, OP is stuck, she needs something radical.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> it gets on my tits these "app" experts chiming in with nuggets of shite all the while not having a clue how to get in shape themselves.
> 
> @Drogon would knock up a diet that would likely image "weightwatchers", lots of complicated s**t , the girl is a busy mum, shes not got time to be pissing about counting this and that.
> 
> Sure you can lose weight by reducing cals, but why make life difficult for yourself, OP is stuck, she needs something radical.


 How do you know what I would do?

You've been lifting and using gear for over 15-20 years and look no better than you did in your first 5 years, if in fact, worse.

Something tells me your "nutrional knowledge" and diet may not be as good as you think, mate.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

banzi said:


> [B][U]Best diet for stripping fat.[/U][/B]
> *protein sources;*
> 
> Egg whites (6 yolks max)
> ...


 I'm assuming that this is a finite approach, how long would/could you stick with this for?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> *How do you know what I would do? *
> 
> You've been lifting and using gear for over 15-20 years and look no better than you did in your first 5 years, if in fact, worse.
> 
> Something tells me your "nutrional knowledge" and diet may not be as good as you think, mate.


 well so far you have done f**k all, so help the girl out rather than picking holes in my approach.

Write her out a diet plan.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyboro said:


> I'm assuming that this is a finite approach, how long would/could you stick with this for?


 its a short term diet, it gets quick results, you can prolong it by adding in re-feed days.

I will advise the OP if she decides to do it, by PM of course.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> the diet I sent is hard work, but works faster than anything else I have tried.
> 
> If you decide to follow it let me know and I will give you some more info.


 This type of diet is what gives results. Simple and effective. @Banshee make sure you stick with it no shortcuts. The first two weeks are hard.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Dark sim said:


> Sounds you are the one banging in some estrogen, give it a rest.


 Banging in some estrogen? Don't even touch the overrated protein shakes.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi there. I am really good at sticking to a diet and i WILL stick to it. I never really feel hungry so I am sure I can manage.

I am seeing the doctor tomorrow to see if they will change my HRT see if they offer the testogel. Then once I know what I am taking I will decide what to do with the diet.

I am very willing to take advice off any who feel they can get me the results I need.

I am very much in the zone with diet and fitness just now and I want to look slim fit and slightly sculpted if not well defined.

From a family of body builders so will get the knowledge from them in terms of weights but the diet's where I am hitting walls.

Lets see what the doctor offers me and I will put it up on here.

I am currently on 1mg estrogen

I am going to ask for water tabs to get rid of any water the estrogen is making me cling to.

Then hopefully they will give me some test. (Just a tiny bit). If I am correct this should help me grow muscle and maybe speed up my metabolism a bit.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Banshee said:


> I have until August to get 3 stone off if i can sort the plateau out am i been realistic?


 You can always try intermittent fasting. It's can be very effective if done right. Basically you fast 12-16 hours and eat you calorie requirement during the rest.

You could have a small balanced meal before training and have your largest meal post training. It does not need to be eaten straight away.

Some people overeat during the feeding windows. Eat only what you need to be in calorific deficit.

Some recommend eating 500-600 cal a day, I don't believe in it. It's far too few calories and if you have kids and other commitments you'd struggle.

Make a mental note what works for you and how you feel.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

I can manage on very few calories. But i do feel thats what messed up my metabolic rate in the first place eating very low calories. I dont get hungry I have mega self control.

I think the reason I got this weight in first place was have the op then having to recover and eating junk as I couldn't even stand for a long time. (Literally compared the pain to been hit by a truck). So ate convenience food stupidly. Then got fat from not been able to burn it off.

I don't think I look fat just podgy lol and soft. Mumsy ..... 

Would fasting now shock my body again and slow my metabolism down more?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> its a short term diet, it gets quick results, you can prolong it by adding in re-feed days.
> 
> I will advise the OP if she decides to do it, by PM of course.


 Why by pm, surely others can potentially learn from your knowledge by you posting in this thread?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Give banzi a crack, he's been around a bit and knows more than most on here about getting ripped (he's also in better nick than most year round)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

When was the last time you had a refeed? Metabolism might be stagnating a bit to compensate your lack of energy intake, it might pay dividends to take the night off and have a pig-out meal and give your metabolism a kick up the arse.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Banshee said:


> I can manage on very few calories. But i do feel thats what messed up my metabolic rate in the first place eating very low calories. I dont get hungry I have mega self control.
> 
> I think the reason I got this weight in first place was have the op then having to recover and eating junk as I couldn't even stand for a long time. (Literally compared the pain to been hit by a truck). So ate convenience food stupidly. Then got fat from not been able to burn it off.
> 
> ...


 Intermediate fasting is where you eat in a given window, to be honest it's normally used to make low calories more manageable by effectively skipping breakfast, your thinking of fasting as in he is on about starving yourself, you could eat 2000 calories when doing IF, or 4000, it's about making lower calories easier when cutting but you seem to be ok with it so I don't know if it would benefit you at all...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Why by pm, surely others can potentially learn from your knowledge by you posting in this thread?


 I would rather do it by PM because theres no interruptions and people chipping in with contrary advice ("why cant they have cornflakes") and confusing people


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Banshee said:


> I can manage on very few calories. But i do feel thats what messed up my metabolic rate in the first place eating very low calories. I dont get hungry I have mega self control.
> 
> I think the reason I got this weight in first place was have the op then having to recover and eating junk as I couldn't even stand for a long time. (Literally compared the pain to been hit by a truck). So ate convenience food stupidly. Then got fat from not been able to burn it off.
> 
> ...


 Your metabolism will change\adapt when your calories are restricted, everyone's does. What do you think the bikini girls getting in shape do when their calories are restricted, they don't increase them. However, like I said earlier you may benefit from a refeed.

How do you know you eat 1200 Cal's consistently?

The problem you have is your issues are being exacerbated by your hormonal issues. So, until they are resolved, killing yourself on your diet will be futile. What if docs do not give you hrt?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> I would rather do it by PM because theres no interruptions and people chipping in with contrary advice ("why cant they have cornflakes") and confusing people


 Opening peoples eyes to the variety of food is not a bad thing. Pretty much the whole point of a forum, so people can learn.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> Your metabolism will change\adapt when your calories are restricted, everyone's does. What do you think the bikini girls getting in shape do when their calories are restricted, they don't increase them. However, like I said earlier you may benefit from a refeed.
> 
> How do you know you eat 1200 Cal's consistently?
> 
> ...


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> When was the last time you had a refeed? Metabolism might be stagnating a bit to compensate your lack of energy intake, it might pay dividends to take the night off and have a pig-out meal and give your metabolism a kick up the arse.


 By refeed I assume you mean a big meal? I haven't eaten a big high cal high fat meal since new year. I've been really strict.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Opening peoples eyes to the variety of food is not a bad thing. Pretty much the whole point of a forum, so people can learn.


 I don't have time to mess about answering inane questions again and again.

I advise people , they either take it or not, Im not spending hours mulling over everything.

I tried to advise that crackpot @training via PM , got sick of his daft excuses after around three PMs.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> I don't have time to mess about answering inane questions again and again.
> 
> I advise people , they either take it or not, Im not spending hours mulling over everything.
> 
> I tried to advise that crackpot @training via PM , got sick of his daft excuses after around three PMs.


 You think you are the only one doing so lol?

How are they inane? Just not something you completely grasp.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> You think you are the only one doing so lol?
> 
> How are they inane? Just not something you completely grasp.


 its not something I have to grasp, I know what works, I can eat pretty much what I like and stay in shape, I know my body well enough, I dont know other people and how disciplined they are, and have no idea if they have any willpower.

If i told people to do what I do they would look a mess in a month because its instinctive for me.

I couldnt care less about the science of food and all its complicated intricacies, its just smoke and mirrors.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> it gets on my tits these "app" experts chiming in with nuggets of shite all the while not having a clue how to get in shape themselves.
> 
> @Drogon would knock up a diet that would likely image "weightwatchers", lots of complicated s**t , the girl is a busy mum, shes not got time to be pissing about counting this and that.
> 
> Sure you can lose weight by reducing cals, but why make life difficult for yourself, OP is stuck, she needs something radical.


 Counting calories isn't exactly difficult Banzi, my mum is 50 and started using MyFitnessPal a few months ago and it made energy balance and calories in/calories out click for her after years of trying stupid fad diets like Weight Watchers. She's lost 18lbs so far.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Counting calories isn't exactly difficulty Banzi, my mum is 50 and started using *MyFitnessPal* a few months ago and it made energy balance and calories in/calories out click for her after years of trying stupid fad diets like Weight Watchers. She's lost 18lbs so far.


 I stopped reading there.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> I stopped reading there.


 You're old and stubborn and refuse to accept new ideas, it's a shame.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> its not something I have to grasp, I know what works, I can eat pretty much what I like and stay in shape, I know my body well enough, I dont know other people and how disciplined they are, and have no idea if they have any willpower.
> 
> If i told people to do what I do they would look a mess in a month because its instinctive for me.
> 
> I couldnt care less about the science of food and all its complicated intricacies, its just smoke and mirrors.


 Like you say for you its instinctive. I could also do it, where I've been so routine with my food day in day out. Normal people without structure cannot do this, as again like you say they will look a mess.

Counting calories is not is "complicated intricacies".

The diet you proposed works, ive done it, it falls down when it comes adherence though. Fine if you are taking lots of eca, but you cannot advise normal people to do that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Like you say for you its instinctive. I could also do it, where I've been so routine with my food day in day out. Normal people without structure cannot do this, as again like you say they will look a mess.
> 
> Counting calories is not is "complicated intricacies".
> 
> The diet you proposed works, ive done it, it falls down when it comes adherence though. *Fine if you are taking lots of eca, but you cannot advise normal people to do that.*


 I have never taken that, you dont need stimulants on that diet?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> I stopped reading there.


 What's up with myfitnesspal?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> What's up with myfitnesspal?


 Gets boring after few days haha


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> What's up with myfitnesspal?


 90% of people who have one look like s**t.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Gets boring after few days haha


 Aye but it good at what it does no? Not exciting but counts your cals and macros for you, defos couldn't stick to that if doing it manual.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Aye but it good at what it does no? Not exciting but counts your cals and macros for you, defos couldn't stick to that if doing it manual.


 Is good to get the idea of macros and calories but is not perfect... Too many variables..

I use it if I cut but don't trust it 100%

Last time I last 3 weeks before I gave up lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> 90% of people who have one look like s**t.


 Haha true but 90% of people who go to the gym probably look like s**t as well.

It's a good app, I'd say people in general are just s**t.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Im out of this thread now, my work is done here, I promised i wouldnt stray from the Gen Con with my banter.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Is good to get the idea of macros and calories but is not perfect... Too many variables..
> 
> I use it if I cut but don't trust it 100%
> 
> Last time I last 3 weeks before I gave up lol


 Aye some things are a bit out, most are alright though. Close enough for jazz..

im using it for bulking just now I either find I ate too little or far too much but it's keeping me right so far.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> 90% of people who have one look like s**t.


 90% of people lls whatever diet they use


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> I have never taken that, you dont need stimulants on that diet?


 Not everyone is you, superman, Mr adherenceman, antiiifymman!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Not everyone is you, superman, Mr adherenceman, antiiifymman!


 stop goading me out of Gen con, you are a moderator, act like one.

I have helped the OP, my work is done here.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> stop goading me out of Gen con, you are a moderator, act like one.
> 
> I have helped the OP, my work is done here.


 Goading, I am merely stating you are not the same as most people when it comes to adherence. Get back under your bridge grumpy troll.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Goading, I am merely stating you are not the same as most people when it comes to adherence. Get back under your bridge grumpy troll.


 can you leave it now, Op doesnt need to read all the nonsense, shes new here and we wouldnt want to lose a member.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Keeps saving my last saved quote sorry this isnt from a quote.
> 
> As it may look.
> 
> ...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Banshee said:


> By refeed I assume you mean a big meal? I haven't eaten a big high cal high fat meal since new year. I've been really strict.


 Yup  Been a good month then.


----------

